# planting fruit trees during the summer



## MacfromNC (Nov 14, 2005)

Anybody tried planting fruit trees such as apple and peach during the summer months? I know it's recommended to do it during the spring so the tree has longer to establish itself but was wondering if anybody had any positive or negative experiences from planting during early summer.


----------



## MELOC (Sep 26, 2005)

i would recommend alot of mulch and be sure it doesn't dry out to bad. if it dries out in the summer heat, it is toast.


----------



## Ravenlost (Jul 20, 2004)

It's really hard. You can't miss a day watering them and, if it's real dry, you should probably water twice a day...morning and evening.


----------



## MacfromNC (Nov 14, 2005)

how about ones that come potted instead of bare root?


----------



## Jennifer Brewer (Aug 3, 2005)

because they are on sale!

Go ahead and plant, just keep your new babies watered!
they won't fruit as fast as a spring or fall planted tree though.

I have an apple tree that I bought on clearance in summer, and did not plant at all till next spring. It was outside all winter and the only time it got watered is when it snowed. then when it was planted that spring it flowered and made a couple little apples, but i moved so i dug it up (in summer) and replanted the poor thing at my new house. couple more apples last fall. This year it is really doing well. loads of beautiful blossoms and we even had to thin the apples. And it wasonly in a 2 ga pot when I bought it, not huge.

I'm not saying you should do THAT, just that plants can be stronger than we sometimes give them credit for.


----------



## BeckyW (Mar 11, 2003)

As stated, the big deal is watering. The further south you are, the easier it is to plant in the off-season. Since you've found an assortment of trees on sale, I would suggest you plant in a "holding" bed of your best soil for this season then transplant next spring to the permanent site. Go walk a nursery and look at the soil/set-up they use for their raised-bed-planted trees then duplicate that at home. I did this occasionally when we lived in southern California and it always worked out just fine.
BW


----------



## tyusclan (Jan 1, 2005)

If it's potted you'll be fine. As everyone has said, water is key. I also would not let it fruit next year. Pick off any blooms to give the roots another year to get established.


----------

